# The shame of it....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor Izzy...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW Izzy, I am so sorry you have to wear denim!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

If only everyone looks as well as you in Denim Get well Soon Izzy


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Bless her little heart, she's so adorable, prayer for a quick recovery baby girl


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is precious and made me smile. She is darling. EVEN in denim! Bless her heart!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

She is so cute, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of denim. I think you rock it, Izzy!! Get better really soon!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AWE! That is too sweet!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I love denim, she's looks good. Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugs to sweet Izzy!!!

I think you look adorable in denim.

I hope you feel better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! Poor sweet Izzy, get well soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor Izzy...I hope she does not have to wear it for too long.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiiii what happened? I hate denim too Izzy


----------

